# DNR on baiting turkey.



## Offroadtek (Feb 27, 2014)

From DNR about hunting turkey on land that IS LEGALLY baited for hunting deer/hogs.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...979.1073741829.190490404436493&type=1&theater


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Feb 27, 2014)

If you have one feeder on 750 acres and don't hunt over it, in view of it, or within 200 yards of it-is it still illegal?  What if you have 1200 acres and one feeder?


----------



## 242outdoors (Feb 27, 2014)

So if I have mineral blocks(strictly salt from tractor supply) on my property I can't hunt it because the turkeys might be attracted to it?


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 27, 2014)

Pretty simple way I read it. Your in a club. No matter what size. If it has a feeder with something in it a turkey would eat. Your in trouble. I doubt they gonna be out there looking to hard though. Just put your bait way off the beaten path. They want find it.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Feb 27, 2014)

Another Chicken Litter rule on the books that is either ludicrous or totally up to interpretation at the point of the capture !!  If this is taken literally, you could have a 2500 acre hunt club with one feeder in a far corner and be in violation...is there a DNR person on here willing to respond to these real world possibilities?


----------



## Coach30458 (Feb 27, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> Pretty simple way I read it. Your in a club. No matter what size. If it has a feeder with something in it a turkey would eat. Your in trouble. I doubt they gonna be out there looking to hard though. Just put your bait way off the beaten path. They want find it.



You are just kidding in the last two sentences you posted?

I hope so, otherwise it is pretty disappointing to hear this type attitude towards the game.  

If you are kidding please realize some folks on here that read these posts have little to no woodsmanship so they are ready to take the shortcut and could believe that cheating, whether legal or illegal according to the DNR, is acceptable method to pursue game.

While it may be acceptable to some, I believe that the game laws are the de minimis acceptable standards.  

Each hunter should apply a higher standard based on his own beliefs, character and values.

The object is to win fairly, squarely, by the rules, whether they are the DNR's rules or the ones you set for yourself.

For those that are new to the outdoor sports.  Hunting & fishing is not just about spurs, beards, antlers and weight, its way bigger than that despite what you may see on TV and magazines.


----------



## liv2bowhunt (Feb 27, 2014)

Well said coach!


----------



## 242outdoors (Feb 27, 2014)

So is it ok to hunt a block of land that has salt blocks on the ground?


----------



## Offroadtek (Feb 27, 2014)

242outdoors said:


> So is it ok to hunt a block of land that has salt blocks on the ground?



Yes, you can hunt land with salt. 

It says that even though you can hunt deer with "bait" legally in some areas of GA, you can NOT hunt turkey with "bait" anywhere in GA. What would constitute "Bait" depends on the animal your hunting. As for distance to "Bait" the regulations say "It is unlawful for any person to hunt upon, over, around, or near "bait". The "200 yard or with-in sight" rule only applies to deer. 

That's as specific as you find in the regulation book.


----------



## Randy (Feb 27, 2014)

Coach30458 said:


> You are just kidding in the last two sentences you posted?
> 
> I hope so, otherwise it is pretty disappointing to hear this type attitude towards the game.
> 
> ...



No he is not kidding.  His history is pro baiting.  I'd bet he follows his own suggestions.


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 27, 2014)

Perfect example of why baiting should be illegal in all of Georgia.


----------



## 242outdoors (Feb 27, 2014)

Well I have a couple mineral sites on my block but I would never sit beside them and call thinking a turkey has been licking the salt blocks.


----------



## bucktail (Feb 27, 2014)

I've always had a problem with the vagueness of this law. It has nothing to do with my position on baiting. If your neighbor has a feeder out (that you didn't know was there and rightfully shouldn't because your not a trespasser) and you call a bird off the feeder you are just as guilty. No matter if it 10 feet over the line or 1 mile over the line. Then to say you can't run a feeder for deer on one corner of your 10000 acres ranch because your turkey hunting on the other corner 10 miles away. That's vague.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Feb 27, 2014)

From the 2013-2014 regs:



> It is unlawful for any person to hunt any game
> animal (except as noted below) or game bird
> *upon, over, around, or near* any place where
> any corn, wheat, or other grains, *salts,* apples,
> ...



It goes on to talk about the exceptions of deer in the southern zone, hogs, etc.

So it does specifically mention salt.  But the wording to me means you can't hunt turkeys over, near, around salt if you put the salt there to entice/attract them.  So it seems like you'd be ok if A) you weren't hunting turkeys there or B) you were but the salt wasn't placed there to entice/attract turkeys.  Just my interpretation.

"upon, over, around, or near" is somewhat vague.  To me, "upon, over, and near" pretty much means it's right there and you're waiting for the turkey to put his face is in it.  "Around" seems to widen the area of suspicion a bit.  But I can't see how an active feeder in the opposite corner of a large tract would qualify.  Just my interpretation.

And I wonder why the FB page shows a $1000 fine while the regs mention a $5000 fine.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 27, 2014)

As far as salt I wouldnt think you should have a problem, if you put one of those molasses blocks with corn in it I would assume a ticket.  I have never felt I needed to remove a salt/mineral source for turkeys and have had a DNR guy ramble the property looking for bait Sunday after opening day 2 years ago. He covered my trailcam set on video with a piece of card board but it slipped a little and after repeated viewing and freezing the video I could see the state of Ga DNR emblem. I called a couple guys till I found the right officer and he said he had master keys and powerline keys and could get in most anywhere and had been on our property 1 time before looking for corn in the backs of trucks during deer season .He didnt mention the salt licks for turkeys.  I told him fine with me come look anytime he wanted and havent seen him since. Im sure this is an issue for supplemental feeding folks but otherwise folks would bend the rules to suite them I guess.

This was in the facebook link 

Georgia DNR Law Enforcement Division Brandon Phillips, if it is anything a turkey would eat it could be considered bait. Obviously we can't comment on each situation without first hand knowledge, so that decision would be left up to the individual Ranger. When in doubt, contact your local ranger and have them take a look for you before hand.


----------



## birddog52 (Feb 27, 2014)

don,t think turkeys eat salt do they


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Feb 27, 2014)

They do it in Texas


----------



## Killdee (Feb 27, 2014)

birddog52 said:


> don,t think turkeys eat salt do they



Maybe Tom coming into the ole salt hole.........


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 27, 2014)

Killdee said:


> Maybe Tom coming into the ole salt hole.........



Is that the hole that Da Po Lease is hiding in waiting on turkey season to start ?


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 28, 2014)

Randy said:


> No he is not kidding.  His history is pro baiting.  I'd bet he follows his own suggestions.


I've never got a ticket for hunting over bait though. Unlike some on here. So who's the bait hunter now?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2014)

Should baiting turkey be legal in the northern zone?


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Feb 28, 2014)

Pneumothorax said:


> So it does specifically mention salt.



"It is unlawful for any person to hunt any game
animal (except as noted below) or game bird
upon, over, around, or near any place where
any corn, wheat, or other grains, salts, apples,
or other feed or bait has been placed, exposed,
deposited, distributed, or scattered so as to constitute a lure, attraction, or enticement to such game animals or game birds. It shall
also be unlawful to hunt any game animal or
game bird upon, over, around, or near any such
place for a period of 10 days following complete
removal of all such feed or bait."

It does mention salt, but further clarification seems to indicate it is game dependent. I don't think anyone in their right mind would consider salt a reasonable game attractant for turkeys. 

That said, I would really like to hear a comment from a LEO on here regarding the theoretical situations of a feeder on the backside of a large property while one is turkey hunting the front.


----------



## p&y finally (Feb 28, 2014)

Cool!
Im going to put a handful of corn on the National Forrest in a couple weeks. Ya'll stay away, its baited!


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Feb 28, 2014)

Also I see my theoretical question was addressed on the GA DNR facebook page so it does confirm my/our interpretation of the no bait for turkeys rule.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 28, 2014)

p&y finally said:


> Cool!
> Im going to put a handful of corn on the National Forrest in a couple weeks. Ya'll stay away, its baited!



In theory a handful could shut down the whole forest.  IF you got a stickler DRN Officer.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Feb 28, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> In theory a handful could shut down the whole forest.  IF you got a stickler DRN Officer.



How so?  Maybe I'm not reading what y'all are reading.  What I read was " upon, over, around, or near any such
place".  How could a handful of corn somewhere shut down the whole forest by anyone's interpretation?  Am I missing something?


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Feb 28, 2014)

He was being somewhat tongue in cheek. I believe he was referencing the comments from the DNR on the Facebook page.


----------



## mauser64 (Mar 1, 2014)

If you r talking bout a natl forest tract the dnr may be the least of your concerns. The feds can show up there and throw a whole different wrench into the conversation.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2014)

All right, guys. I've deleted several posts. Please let it go.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Mar 1, 2014)

10-4


----------



## roscoe54 (Mar 2, 2014)

I think they should establish a distance from a feeding sight. The word NEAR could be what ever the DNR decides.


----------



## Sparky McGyver (Mar 2, 2014)

Yesterday I saw a full Pick-Up truck load of Corn
  going into a place off of Hwy 212....I was greatly disappointed.  Why not plant and maintain "habitat" for Turkeys and other Wild-life?


----------



## birddog52 (Mar 2, 2014)

NO i AM AGAINST ALL BAITING FOLKS NEED TO LEARN HOW TO ACTULLY HUNT INSTEAD OF TRYING TO BE LAZY AND JUST GO KILL SOMETHING


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Ive killed quite a few called off private property, leases, clubs, that had been eating good. Dnr usually will go out and look around. I have been told by them not to worry about it as long as it is on private property.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 5, 2014)

I have read through most of this thread enough to be confrused.   OK,  I don't turkey hunt, never have, and probably never will. But, I do pig hunt and bait for pigs.

I need clarification so I don't mess up other club members who are turkey hunting.  I am also PMing some knowledgeable members who I hope will reply to this.

If I bait hogs on a 1000 acre tract, and those who turkey hunt know I am baiting hogs along a particular creek bottom that they can avoid traveling that creek is that legal?

If I bait hogs on a 50 acre tract what does that do to the folks beside my tract?

Is there a substance that I can use to bait hogs that will not be considered turkey bait?

Thanks for any solid legal answers.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 5, 2014)

I believe I would ask these queations on the FB link directly to the dnr or call and ask but from what I have read and heard, any bait that is something a turkey will eat on the property will render that property un huntable and I see no provision re the size of the property. Bait on an adjacent property, rules have changed so that what a person does on an adjoining property cant be used against you. Otherwise anti hunters could stop folks from hunting by baiting property lines.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 5, 2014)

Killdee said:


> I believe I would ask these queations on the FB link directly to the dnr or call and ask but from what I have read and heard, any bait that is something a turkey will eat on the property will render that property un huntable and I see no provision re the size of the property. Bait on an adjacent property, rules have changed so that what a person does on an adjoining property cant be used against you. Otherwise anti hunters could stop folks from hunting by baiting property lines.



But what if a particular lease has multiple property lines within it.......... kinda gets hairy, huh ?


----------



## Killdee (Mar 5, 2014)

If its all the same lease or club I dont think it will matter, where it matters is a different lease or property owner where your not hunting. I would discuss this with the DNR officer who would be writing you up to be positive.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 5, 2014)

Killdee said:


> If its all the same lease or club I dont think it will matter, where it matters is a different lease or property owner where your not hunting. I would discuss this with the DNR officer who would be writing you up to be positive.



You think a DNR officer would write up a hog hunter ?


----------



## Killdee (Mar 5, 2014)

If the hog hunter was calling turkeys on a baited property...yes, but then I'm not a dnr officer or a hog hunter.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Mar 24, 2014)

Does anyone know of any incident where any hunter was cited for hunting over bait for turkey's and if so what was the circumstance ?Were they right over the bait? Was the bait out of site?  How far away from the bait was the hunter/ That sort of thing .  I have not heard of this happening - yet !


----------



## SilveradoZ71 (Mar 24, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> I've never got a ticket for hunting over bait though. Unlike some on here. So who's the bait hunter now?


----------



## returntoarchery (Mar 24, 2014)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Does anyone know of any incident where any hunter was cited for hunting over bait for turkey's and if so what was the circumstance ?Were they right over the bait? Was the bait out of site?  How far away from the bait was the hunter/ That sort of thing .  I have not heard of this happening - yet !



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=797734


----------



## olcowman (Mar 24, 2014)

What if you was hunting over a salt block on your property, but had you a cow? Cows got to have salt...


----------



## strutlife (Mar 24, 2014)

Better get up all the acorns. LOL


----------



## NCummins (Mar 24, 2014)

It says no bait on the property. What if you bait a piece of land that is actually its own tract divided from the one you're turkey hunting on by a main highway? I really wish they would they write these laws a little clearer, I would like to bait these hogs and still turkey hunt on the other side of the property.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 24, 2014)

olcowman said:


> What if you was hunting over a salt block on your property, but had you a cow? Cows got to have salt...


That's different. You can even hunt dove over your cow feeders. Deer to. I think. That's what I been told anyhow. So Im sticking with it


----------



## Deepcreekdawg (Mar 25, 2014)

We talked with our local game warden and he informed us that feeder has to be 200 yrd away and out of sight to hunt legally. If caught with loaded gun even walking through 200 yrd zone will get you a ticket though!!


----------



## Yukon cornelius (Mar 28, 2014)

Amen birddog52 Call me old fashioned but baiting any animal to kill it is just not fair chase. So to stay out of trouble give fair chase. I see it on TV shows and every where else. Just hunt folks!! I've hunted for over 40 years. Never killed and animal over any bait. Feed them with food plots and out of regular season and be done with it.


----------



## Mudfeather (Mar 28, 2014)

I dont want to hunt over bait either but my landowner does feed the deer some kind of pellet...

My problem is I dont think they should give the ranger the leadway to write the law as he/she see fit and that is basically what is happening....

One ranger would not have a problem with my situation....and another ranger might....and could write a ticket...

Hows this.....They wouldn't do any other law or standard this way...
Even the IRS agents have a code that is available to the public...Its not up to each agent to decide what they think is enough....


----------



## Yukon cornelius (Mar 29, 2014)

I agree. The laws should have no gray. Just black and white to all


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 29, 2014)

I called DNR and talked to a Ranger.  I asked him about protein feed while turkey hunting. They consider it bait. He said they go by the same rule as they do while deer hunting (norther zone).  200 yards and out of site and you will be fine.  He said they are busting most guys turkey hunting over the bait.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 29, 2014)

01Foreman400 said:


> I called DNR and talked to a Ranger.  I asked him about protein feed while turkey hunting. They consider it bait. He said they go by the same rule as they do while deer hunting (norther zone).  200 yards and out of site and you will be fine.  He said they are busting most guys turkey hunting over the bait.



This is the problem, the DNR on the facebook link say bait anywhere on the property is unlawful.A ranger told a friend of mine a few years ago if he was standing near bait and could hear any one calling they would get a ticket regardless of the distance. We dont run feeders except off season for cameras, but this really should be addressed and worded in the regulations.


----------

